# What’s your personality profile? Take our quiz!



## Janice (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi all!

Here at Specktra, we’re always looking for ways to get to know each member of our community family better. To help us do this, we’ve got an awesome and easy personality quiz for you to take. 

Are you a Film Addict, a Tech Guru, or maybe a Comic Book Fanatic? This quiz is simple, fun, and completely anonymous. Answer questions by clicking on an image that best describes you. Once you’ve completed the quiz, it’ll generate your custom profile.

Love your quiz results? Feel free to share your new profile with us here!

Your participation is not only fun and entertaining, but it will also help further our insights into Specktra’s members and interests. Our platform partner, Huddler, is working with Wikia.com to continue our work in this area. This quiz is actually super helpful to us, as we really want to tailor the content we deliver. If you have a few seconds we encourage all of you to participate.

Thank you in advance for your participation and have fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Click here to get started *


----------



## Janice (Aug 2, 2014)

I just took the quiz and got "*Tech Addict*", which is NO surprise to those who know me!


----------



## Honi (Aug 2, 2014)

I was also a Tech Addict!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm a food and drink buff ... duh. Who doesn't like eating?


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 2, 2014)

TV Buff, apparently.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Aug 2, 2014)

This doesn't surprise me at all. I love tech stuff.

Congratulations! Here are your results.

  [h=2]You're a Tech Buff[/h]   You love your technology, and it loves you back.
Life is all about having the best tech for you. You want a top of the range experience, whether it comes with a hefty price tag or a hundred hours spent building it yourself. You like to be connected to the web wherever you find yourself in the world and can't get enough of the latest gadget news and rumours.
You love to explore new things. You're inquisitive and have a really vivid imagination. You really pride yourself on being the first person you know to find out about cool stuff, and when you do make an awesome new discovery no one is going to be able to distract you until you know all about it ��� and we mean ALL about it!

  You should check out these Wikias!


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 2, 2014)

Apparently I'm a Music Buff  I love music, so I guess it fits.


----------



## prplhrt21 (Aug 2, 2014)

Tech Buff!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 2, 2014)

Music Buff. Definitely. Can't go a day without it.


----------



## shopandconquer (Aug 2, 2014)

Tech Buff :fluffy:


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 2, 2014)

Apparently I'm a Culture Guru!

  "You love getting your culture fix on!

  Who cares what's happening on the news? Nothing can compare to the latest tome you've got your eyes glued to and head buried in. And when the time comes to pull yourself away from your latest paperback addiction it's straight down to the nearest gallery to find some visual inspiration... before a quick trip to the bookstore next door.

  You love to explore new things. You're inquisitive and have a really vivid imagination. You really pride yourself on being the first person you know to find out about cool stuff, and when you do make an awesome new discovery no one is going to be able to distract you until you know all about it ��� and we mean ALL about it!"


----------



## LouGarner (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm a sports addict


----------



## crystalunicorn (Aug 2, 2014)

How fun! I'm a music buff


----------



## MissKate126 (Aug 2, 2014)

[h=2]You're a Music Addict[/h]   You're so close to your favourite act you can almost touch them!
Whether it's Lady Gaga or Radio Gaga you love losing yourself in the fun, chaos and beauty of some live music and culture. You're always first to know when a new act has music out or a hot up and coming actor is about to open a new show.
You love to explore new things. You're inquisitive and have a really vivid imagination. You really pride yourself on being the first person you know to find out about cool stuff, and when you do make an awesome new discovery no one is going to be able to distract you until you know all about it ��� and we mean ALL about it!


----------



## mpurek (Aug 2, 2014)

[h=2]You're a TV Addict[/h]   Flat screen, computer screen, tablet screen... whatever it is, you're there.
In fact, the lure of the screen can sometimes be too much for you and all you want to do is jump through into the world of your favourite show. But then who hasn't fantasised about saving the world, falling in love with a star, or heading off to into space? A healthy dose of escapism never hurt anyone.
You love to explore new things. You're inquisitive and have a really vivid imagination. You really pride yourself on being the first person you know to find out about cool stuff, and when you do make an awesome new discovery no one is going to be able to distract you until you know all about it ��� and we mean ALL about it!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 2, 2014)

Music guru :lol:


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 2, 2014)

You're a Gaming Buff You love your mobile games. There's no level you can't master, no cheat code you can't find out.  Life is a first person RPG for you, and sometimes it's hard to know where the real world stops and the virtual one starts. You know where all the shortcuts are, can always find a power up when your energy levels are low, and you're unstoppable when you're running with invincibility.  You love to explore new things. You're inquisitive and have a really vivid imagination. You really pride yourself on being the first person you know to find out about cool stuff, and when you do make an awesome new discovery no one is going to be able to distract you until you know all about it ��� and we mean ALL about it!..............  me gaming I play no games once every month maybe


----------



## Audrey C (Aug 3, 2014)

Tech buff for me!


----------



## splattergirl (Aug 3, 2014)

tech buff


----------



## kirstw91 (Aug 3, 2014)

Music buff


----------



## IHughes (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm a Tech Buff!!


----------



## sandy25 (Aug 3, 2014)

Music guru


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh, wow, I'm a Tech Addict. Could be, though. I spend too much time on my phone and my laptop.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 3, 2014)

[h=2]You're a Gaming Addict[/h]   You're glued to your console. There's no level you can't master, no cheat code you don't know.
Life is a first person RPG for you, and sometimes it's hard to know where the real world stops and the virtual one starts. You know where all the shortcuts are, can always find a power up when your energy levels are low, and you're unstoppable when you're running with invincibility.
You're confident, imaginative, and ready to take charge. You like to lead from the front and take everyone on amazing new adventures with you. You're a pretty good read of people and like to think that you know how to make everyone feel happy. There are always new friends to make.


----------



## MorbidMermaiden (Aug 3, 2014)

Gaming Buff!


----------



## dallasashley (Aug 3, 2014)

[h=2]You're a Culture Addict[/h]  You love getting your culture fix on!
  Who cares what's happening on the news? Nothing can compare to the latest tome you've got your eyes glued to and head buried in. And when the time comes to pull yourself away from your latest paperback addiction it's straight down to the nearest gallery to find some visual inspiration... before a quick trip to the bookstore next door.
  You love to explore new things. You're inquisitive and have a really vivid imagination. You really pride yourself on being the first person you know to find out about cool stuff, and when you do make an awesome new discovery no one is going to be able to distract you until you know all about it ��� and we mean ALL about it!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 4, 2014)

I am a music addict!  Not surprising to me at all.  My life revolves around music, discovering new artists/bands, and going to live shows.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Aug 4, 2014)

music addict!


----------



## Tatiana87 (Aug 4, 2014)

Tech Buff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So true.


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 4, 2014)

A culture buff, very true  lol


----------



## aradhana (Aug 4, 2014)

i'm a food & drink addict. true!! maybe not drink...but definitely a foodie.


----------



## Amby79 (Aug 4, 2014)

*You're a Mystery*
  No feedback to display.

  Lol Scorpio to the fullest


----------



## Sylvia60 (Aug 5, 2014)

Amby79 said:


> *You're a Mystery*
> No feedback to display.
> 
> Lol Scorpio to the fullest


  Me, too, though I'm a quintuple Aquarian.


----------



## Amby79 (Aug 5, 2014)

Sylvia60 said:


> Me, too, though I'm a quintuple Aquarian.


  Lol we confused the quiz


----------



## Sylvia60 (Aug 6, 2014)

Amby79 said:


> Lol we confused the quiz


  LOL.
  We make-up lovers are wildly diverse in tastes, motivations and backgrounds. Who'd have thought tech lover(or whatever)  would fit so many on a make up forum?


----------



## Rebellefleur (Aug 6, 2014)

[h=2]You're a Sports Addict[/h]  You know the score!
  First over the line, slamming the dunk (or is it dunking the slam?), sticking your flag in the summit... you love to get outside and get active. You're just as happy playing on a team or heading off into the wilderness by yourself for a trek. And if you can't get up and get out, that's what the sports channels are for.
  You love to explore new things. You're inquisitive and have a really vivid imagination. You really pride yourself on being the first person you know to find out about cool stuff, and when you do make an awesome new discovery no one is going to be able to distract you until you know all about it - and we mean ALL about it!


  ... Its kinda true... once you get past my girly side/makeup shopping/beauty vlogging.... my other passions are being active and working out


----------



## bubbleheart (Aug 6, 2014)

I got 'You're a Mystery'.  Probably pretty accurate too.


----------



## Dawn (Aug 7, 2014)

[h=2]You're a Tech Buff[/h]   You love your technology, and it loves you back.
Life is all about having the best tech for you. You want a top of the range experience, whether it comes with a hefty price tag or a hundred hours spent building it yourself. You like to be connected to the web wherever you find yourself in the world and can't get enough of the latest gadget news and rumours.
You love to get things done. You're practical, reliable, and don't let things get in your way. You like life to run really smoothly for you and all your friends and family. If they're happy, then you're happy too. And key to this happiness is knowing where you stand - you value facts, honesty and frank opinions


----------



## Pippilotta (Aug 10, 2014)

I am a culture buff too. And then they give me a link to a Harry Potter site.


----------



## Isabel Lx (Aug 10, 2014)

I got Sports Buff! ahahah these days only on weekends! I need to regain my discipline and start going during the week.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 10, 2014)

Apparently Tech Addict!


----------



## danisheree (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm a tech addict...


----------



## ali810 (Aug 11, 2014)

Music addict.


----------



## Lalalish (Aug 12, 2014)

Food & Drink Guru!     Follow me to the lands with the phabulous pheasts!


----------



## lily89 (Aug 12, 2014)

I am a Tech Buff


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm a culture addict!


----------



## mimi0701 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm a food and drink buff.


----------



## Flavia (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm a TV buff, which is very, very true


----------



## maddy (Aug 16, 2014)

You're a Mystery


----------



## gabzillaa (Aug 16, 2014)

It says I'm a mystery


----------



## BriarRose (Aug 17, 2014)

TV addict! Totally unsurprising too.


----------



## TheLizzer (Aug 18, 2014)

[h=2]You're a Culture Buff[/h]   You love getting your culture fix on!
Who cares what's happening on the news? Nothing can compare to the latest tome you've got your eyes glued to and head buried in. And when the time comes to pull yourself away from your latest paperback addiction it's straight down to the nearest gallery to find some visual inspiration... before a quick trip to the bookstore next door.
You love to explore new things. You're inquisitive and have a really vivid imagination. You really pride yourself on being the first person you know to find out about cool stuff, and when you do make an awesome new discovery no one is going to be able to distract you until you know all about it - and we mean ALL about it!


  I'd say it's pretty accurate


----------



## LadyC05 (Aug 18, 2014)

The quiz has me down as a Tech Buff. Ha, pretty cool, and fun


----------



## DIMA (Jul 20, 2019)

Tech Addict


----------

